# Fun Theme Days for June?



## Lex24 (May 5, 2008)

As new Product Specialist, I plan theme days for the month. (you know how it is! lol). I have a couple ideas in mind but am open to hear other suggestions! Please share here!


----------



## Lex24 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## calbear (May 19, 2008)

Sorry girl, I don't have any suggetions....i absolutely hate theme days for soooo many reasons - so i am the last with a theme day idea.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 19, 2008)

-Landscape (like ocean face and frontier face)
-Imitate famous art... (one girl on here did an EOTD like that on here)
-Animals
-Color theme (all pink makeup or all purple)


I suck at ideas, homes


----------



## breeknee (May 27, 2008)

Haute Couture (inspired by a favorite designer) 
Beach Babe - bronzey fun beach looks for summer
Stars - its basic but I think everyone could have fun with it

Out of your comfort zone - choose items for each other, or colors that people would normally never wear, and make them wear them.

Hawaiian Luau - tropical colors

fireworks 

glitter bomb

rockabilly


----------



## foomph (May 27, 2008)

-Military
-Mediterranean
-City chic
-Ruby Red
-Matte
-Skin


----------



## eponine (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breeknee* 

 
_
Hawaiian Luau - tropical colors
_

 
i really love this idea for the cool heat launch. i'm totally stealing it for my new location.


----------

